# Visitor visa whilst appealing?



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone had any success with this before? We recently had our spouse visa refused and are in the process of appealing the decision. From what I've been told this is a process that could take up to a year or so. Already I've not seen my wife for around eight months, so potentially it could be nearing two years I won't have seen her!

Obviously the easiest way would be for me to go see her, though I would have to say that I'm in no great position to do so, I need to be working and can't get away for that long. My wife lives in China, not even in one of those big cities, so I'd be looking at a losing a day or two to travel each way! 

So has anyone had of know of success with a visitor visa for a spouse whilst an appeal is in process? I just can't see another way of seeing my wife right now really, though the thought of not seeing her for nearly two years is ridiculous!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It's really not recommended so soon after a refusal. When your wife tries to enter the UK it will flash up on computer immediately that she's just had a refusal. In all probability, she will be refused entry (on suspicion she will overstay) and be sent home again. It would be better to wait a few months, by which time your appeal should have been processed anyway (hopefully with an overturned decision).


----------



## sweetheather (Feb 5, 2013)

i agree with 2farapart I don't think she would get in. I wanted to tell you I understand some of your pain though. While we were waiting to put together and get my fiance visa I didn't see my now husband for a year. It was the hardest year of my life and the heartache was great. 
I wish you all the best and pray your appeal can go through soon. It makes me so sad to see this happen to couples, how hard it must be.


----------



## lifelover (Jan 10, 2013)

I think if you apply for a visit visa while an appeal is ongoing, it cancels the appeal staright away. And anyway, knowing that she has applied for a settlement visa which was previously refused, they are more likely gonna reject her application for a visit visa saying she might not be going back to her home country. It would be wiser for you to go and visit her.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you thought about meeting in another country, maybe midway?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Have you thought about meeting in another country, maybe midway?


This was considered though its strangely difficult for Chinese nationals to get about anywhere apparently! Also if it was either England or China we'd save money on hotel fees etc!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jack123 said:


> This was considered though its strangely difficult for Chinese nationals to get about anywhere apparently! Also if it was either England or China we'd save money on hotel fees etc!


Chinese can visit Japan as a tourist quite easily if they travel with a tour company approved by the Japanese embassy who can get a group visa. And Britons don't need a visa.

Cheaper alternative would be Thailand. Lots of Chinese visitors there, and cost of living is quite low, with a twin hotel room for £20 and a meal for under £5 a head.


----------

